# Male vs. Female



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you are OK with the male potty style, then don't worry which sex is "better" just pick the indivual puppy that is your perfect match!


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

My breeder told me that males tend to be more easy going and levelheaded, she said "they're the same dog day to day." That's what I was looking for with my first spoo so I went with a male, my next one will be a female though, gotta balance 'em out!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

This is just my opinion, but its what I use for myself. I follow the general rule that Males are more likely to be Velcro dogs, more willing to do things for the sake of pleasing you alone, and also tend to get along with males or females within reason. Females tend to be more independent (though they don't love you any less), and sometimes need convincing to get to do what you want them too. In service animals females tend to be better at "Intelligent Disobedience", think a leader dog for the blind who will not obey a command to enter a busy street full of traffic. Also females are more prone (especially in the same home) to having issues with other females, although they usually will tolerate males.

IMHO Its not that one is better, but I think depending on your goals, and preferences gender is a great place to start with regards to choosing. Not all will be exactly as described, but its a great general rule from my experiences with Poodles and Non-Poodles.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

Personally, I lean more towards the females, mainly because all the female dogs and horses I've had through the years, I feel like I connect with. All except the Golden who I also connected with. Most always the animals like my husband best. Mainly, I think, because he fills their bowls but never disciplines. That's my job. I take them to obedience, tell them to get off the bed, etc... I don't hit, just raise my voice with "GET DOWN" or "NO" or "OFF THE BED" or "EHEHEH...." In other words, I'm the mom.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I've always been the opposite when it comes to horses. I like the boys. The two I bonded with the most were both geldings. My mare was always testing and quite a brat! lol

With dogs I tend to like the females, I like the independence. My male chihuahua loves me so much (and I him) and never questions. It may be the difference in the breed and not the sex, but if I tell Misha to do something, I see her thinking about it and trying to decide if it is something that benefits her or not. I like it, I get a kick out of it which may be wrong

I think like others have said it is more about the personality of the individual dog than a sex thing. I too hate the marking thing with the males.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

My Golden was intact until he was 5. My son thought we wanted to breed him, but I kept telling him NO showing and genetic testing, NO breeding. I finally won out. Anyway, he never peed in the house once he was house broken, which took only a few days. He never raised his leg in the house. He did one time pee on my neighbor out in the yard who was wearing brown pants and had an intact female Dalmatian. 

I don't know how poodles are with this, but since I don't plan on breeding, he would be neutered by 1 year. 

On the horses, my current gelding is boring and stubborn. You have to really get after him to get any work out of him. My previous gelding was too smart for his own good. He was always trying to figure out how to get out of work once his quarter ran out, which was about 30 minutes in. Never mean, but always a challenge. My last mare was what they call a packer. She was so careful with her rider and didn't like it if you fell off. Good thing to at 16.3 hands. Unfortunately she fell down a hill and messed her neck up. After looking at x-rays, it was decided that she was unsafe to ride so is now a companion to another mare.


----------



## Lisa75 (Jul 16, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> It may be the difference in the breed and not the sex, but if I tell Misha to do something, I see her thinking about it and trying to decide if it is something that benefits her or not.



IMO, this is the difference between males and females. The females are very "bitchy" and the males are goofs.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I think a lot of it is just the individual. My first spoo was a female and a giant lovebug, she was thrilled with children which she definitely didn't get from me : ). Also the kind of dog that would just watch something exciting happen - my male spoo has to get involved. I was talked into getting a male by a breeder - he is affectionate with me, but aloof with strangers. I just got a new spoo puppy, and I went for a female. I've also never had problems with more than one female in the house - it was always harmonious.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

DancingBay said:


> I would like to get your take on the Male vs. Female thing. The breeder I'm looking at only has 2 males left, so I need to decide if that's okay or not.
> 
> I want more of an all around family pet who loves everyone and from what I've read, I'll be more likely to get that from a male.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't hesitate to get a boy. Check them out 

pr


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I have had 2 males and one female (standards) I can't say I prefer one over the other. Both have an uniqueness that is good and sometimes not so good. My female was harder to potty train (but I got her a little older - a rescue)...turned out to be a good excuse to get rid of old carpeting. My male is not as playful - he actually is very serious...and expects to be treated with a certain level of dignity. My female is a clown...anything for attention or a treat. The world revolves around her. With my male the world revolves around me...not in a needy way but he is just very alert and very serious about everything I do. 

Both are amazing and very loved.


----------



## Ellis1342 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Boy, Girl, Boy, Girl...I can't decide!*

Seriously! Every time I think I know what I will do, something is tossed out there that makes me reconsider!! So you know what? I am just gonna ask.

I am epileptic, a heavier individual and not the most physically motivated. The siezures have done a number on my knees over the years and its difficult for me to go on long distance walks. I do walk and ride my bike. My current dog gets most of his exercise either running beside my bike on a 1-2 mile ride when i can, walking and working, or chasing the neighbors Pomeranian through the chain link fence. He is in good health and happy. Inside he kinda just hangs around. 

The biggest the he does that annoys me is getting under my feet. I really like him laying near by and hanging out, but sometimes he has to be right on top of me and with me and i dang near trip over him

He uses a bracing command, we would like a follow command on the new pup. It would require learning to ignore me and follow my roommate and listen to her commands til the follow is complete. Sometimes my siezures can leave me in a shut down sort of mode. I dont respond well to the world and making it to the car can be a real trick. Also stopping at corners will be a big thing. also basic picking up and handing of objects would be there as well. 

so there ya go. I love the idea of bows in the girls hair. I want to do that so bad, but it will NOT be a deciding factor...just a really fun bonus !!

Any opinions?


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce is a girl and amazing! She will sit near me while I am on the computer or watching TV, she LOVES treats - very food motivated, and has done will with training. Potty training was a bit long, but I place the blame on me, not her.

Affection wise, she is not a lap don per se, but she cuddles up near me in bed. She is a real licker too LOL. She follows me around the house and watches everything I do as if it the MOST interesting thing in the world. She is also independent and is fine chewing on a bone or antler to keep herself occupied.

She is very friendly and goes to people willingly for affection, she also loves other dogs.

Since you are going through a breeder you should discuss the differences in the pups - there ARE differences. 

I think the key is to really think about what you want with a dog. I am very lucky with Luce. I picked her because of her size, she was the runt and I wanted a mini on the small size. As time passes, I have seen her personality develop as well as her bond with with. She also loves my Significant Other

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Ellis 1342, I only see one requirement that you list that points more towards a male than a female. You mention "bracing" and that you are a "heavier individual"... the tendency for male poodles to be larger than females would be more likely to meet this need. All the other things you mention are things that can be trained, and as such, either a male or female would be fine. Bracing is rarely a dead pull; you usually just need a bit of leverage. That said, size can be a deciding factor. Be honest with your breeder as to why you need a tall dog, and be willing to wait for breeding that is likely to produce taller pups. There are harnesses to make up for lack of height, but the bulk that a male often has over a female is still a factor. Good luck.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Love this post! Horses and poodles!
IMHO I have always had boys, cat, horses, dogs. They are eager to please and goofy. Now of course I've got 2 female white spoos and they are pretty much the same except the puppy is the most cuddly goof. But they are both stubborn, sassy, and nut jobs. The older one is my service dog and is definitely "Intelligently Disobedient". I find girls to be super easy to train but boys more willing to wean off treats. My 7 year old is pretty adamant about not doing tricks without treats.

It's totally personal preference and life style. It's more what you're looking for from your next pet and not what gender it is.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

When it comes to horses, I've always liked mares the best, followed by stallions, and have never gotten along with geldings very well. They seem so dull to to me. For some reason, I prefer male dogs, though (intact or otherwise). I've never been as bonded to females. Hans is 12 months old now, still intact. He does lift his leg outside, but has never done so in the house. He gets along well with other dogs, including my parents' intact male and spayed female. And he's very cuddly and a real "people dog" - he just wants to hang out with us. I will say, though, if we add a second dog it will probably be a female just because I feel like there will be less potential for conflict between the two.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Love my boys. They are very affectionate, can be velcro dogs as in it is often hard to make a bed when every time you turn around there is a 60 lb. dog right behind you  But I love their attentiveness.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Haven't had a dog in many years. They have always been females and I loved them.
Then Brandon came into my life last year. He was 4yrs. He without a doubt is one of the lives of my life. He is so attentive to my needs and could be happy hanging out by my side anytime. Love him!!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My previous poodle, Fifi, was a spayed girl. I got her when she was four years old and she lived to be a bit over 14. She was always super calm and sweet. She didn't like adventures as much as she loved being at home. She would not play games or anything. She would chew on a bone every now and then. She was not very cuddly but did follow me everywhere and liked to give kisses. She did not demand attention...she was fine by herself. She liked people more than other dogs. I miss her dearly. 

Oreo, my neutered almost 2 year old boy, is completely opposite. He is super outgoing and curious. Everything is exciting to him. He plays fetch and catch. He loves toys and bones and is very food oriented. He also follows me everywhere but demands attention. He loves other dogs and people. He is a leaner and is constantly touching me. He is just starting to lay down in another room. He was the calmest boy of the litter but he is hyper. We call him a spaz! He does get tired though.  He really has two modes...on and sleep. He is slowly getting the hang on the middle ground. I feel so blessed to be his mom!


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Out of my 6 dogs I've had 4 were females and 2 were males. Like many others I had a few females who were bitches I loved them but they could be down right rotten. I also found them to be a touch smarter then my males who were just big loving goof balls.

I know I want to get Finn a sibling and I'm struggling with the male female question as well but so far if I had to do it over again and only have one I'd choose male.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Ellis1342 said:


> Seriously! Every time I think I know what I will do, something is tossed out there that makes me reconsider!! So you know what? I am just gonna ask....Any opinions?


Ellis1342, I shot you a private message and after reading your post I'm really thinking I might have a great resource for you in your search for a poodle  Let me know.

-Dan


----------

